# Flour shelf life?



## tlbrooks (Mar 17, 2011)

I've recently started making my own pasta an I've been trying to locate semolina flour and all I've been able to find were 2 pound packages for about $4.00 each. Well today I found the holy grail of semolina flour!! A 50 pound bag from a local resturant supply company for $21.00, kind of a no brainer! I will split this with my daughter but I'll still end up with 25 pounds. My question is what is the shelf life for flour in a dry pantry and what, if anything, can I do to extend shelf life? I really don't have room to freeze but I have a vacume sealer if that would help? What about canning? My cousin has a portable canner.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## CraigC (Mar 17, 2011)

tlbrooks said:


> I've recently started making my own pasta an I've been trying to locate semolina flour and all I've been able to find were 2 pound packages for about $4.00 each. Well today I found the holy grail of semolina flour!! A 50 pound bag from a local resturant supply company for $21.00, kind of a no brainer! I will split this with my daughter but I'll still end up with 25 pounds. My question is what is the shelf life for flour in a dry pantry and what, if anything, can I do to extend shelf life? I really don't have room to freeze but I have a vacume sealer if that would help? What about canning? My cousin has a portable canner.
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


 
The deep freezer is your friend! We keep our semolina, wheat and rye flour in ours. I don't think it will go bad there. You can probably count the half-lives in decades.

Craig


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 17, 2011)

Vacuum seal the flour in 5-10 pound quantities.  Freeze those bags for 3-4 days then store them in a dry location.  Freezing will kill any bug larva that may be present.


----------



## Irishfan (Mar 17, 2011)

I would say 6 months in your pantry, as long as you keep it sealed and dry. I agree the best thing to do is find some room in your freezer. Good luck.


----------



## Josie1945 (Mar 17, 2011)

Irishfan said:


> I would say 6 months in your pantry, as long as you keep it sealed and dry. I agree the best thing to do is find some room in your freezer. Good luck.


 


Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 18, 2011)

You can vacuum pack about 7 cups (2+ lbs) of flour in a 1/2 gallon mason jar.  About 2" of headspace is required to prevent some of the flour from exiting jar during the vacuuming process.  If flour being vacuum packed is fresh, shelf life should exceed 2 years.  One gallon mayonnaise jars can hold a little over 5 pounds of semolina and, if fresh and stored in a dark cool location, (like the Pacific Northwest?) should have a shelf life of over one year.
I estimate we annually consume about 15 pounds of macaroni products per person.


----------



## Zereh (Mar 18, 2011)

justplainbill said:


> (like the Pacific Northwest?)



LOL How well you know us ...


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice seafood in Port Angeles.


----------



## Oldvine (Mar 18, 2011)

I freeze all my flour products.  Flour seems to last a very long time in the freezer.  One bag of anything with on bug in it is enough to ruin everything in the pantry so everything spends time in the freezer.


----------



## NoraC (Mar 18, 2011)

I understand not having room to freeze - BUT!!!! When you start adding up your savings from bulk buying, a small chest freezer pays for itself pretty fast.  Freezing really is the best way to keep things that may attract pantry moths, like rice, for which you will see similar savings and various specialty flours.  As long as you keep the freezer full (add milk jugs full of water if need be, the operation cost is about $5/month here.


----------



## mrs.mom (Mar 19, 2011)

*Freezing is your answer. But if you don't have space now you can keep it well sealed and dry in a cabinet for maybe 2 months. But when you have any space in the freezer, store some immediately.*


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 19, 2011)

NoraC said:


> I understand not having room to freeze - BUT!!!! When you start adding up your savings from bulk buying, a small chest freezer pays for itself pretty fast. Freezing really is the best way to keep things that may attract pantry moths, like rice, for which you will see similar savings and various specialty flours. As long as you keep the freezer full (add milk jugs full of water if need be, the operation cost is about $5/month here.


Blimey Nor my dyslexia is bad first time it read panty maths.


----------



## Sprout (Mar 22, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Blimey Nor my dyslexia is bad first time it read panty maths.





Better panty maths then panty moths, I suppose...


----------

